# Tips for buying a GTO



## Katie123 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey i hope somebody can help me here!
I'm from Germany so my English is not very good but I'm right now in America for an exchange year. 
Today we drove to our hotel and on the way I saw behind a car shop a GTO and i love GTOs! We didn't have the time to stop but tomorrow I want to call there to ask if I can buy it but I really don't know a lot about GTOs and i don't want to call there without having an idea of what to look for... this might sound very crazy but my dad has a Camaro and a bel air so he would help me to fix little things but I don't want to buy a rusty car so I don't really know what to look for...
I'm so sorry for my bad English but maybe here is somebody who can help me with basic things


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Do you know what year you think this GTO is? This will help others give you more info on that model style.

If not, you can post a picture of the car and that will help us.


----------



## Katie123 (Dec 21, 2014)

I think it was around 66 or 68


----------



## Katie123 (Dec 21, 2014)

And yes if we drive the same way back I can post also a picture tomorrow!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You don't say where you are located but as a rule if you want a rust free car you would want to look at West Coast cars.
Most '60's cars from the Midwest were rusted out by the '70's from the salt used on the roads.


----------



## Katie123 (Dec 21, 2014)

I am in south carolina. My dad told me to look especially at the back window if it's rosty. Are there any other places that Rost very fast or where it is very bad if it is rosty? 
Is there a way to find out if the gto is a clone without checking it with the vin number?
Thank yall for your replies!!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Katie123 said:


> I am in south carolina. My dad told me to look especially at the back window if it's rosty. Are there any other places that Rost very fast or where it is very bad if it is rosty?
> Is there a way to find out if the gto is a clone without checking it with the vin number?
> Thank yall for your replies!!


Trunk, rear fenderwells and look at package shelf from inside the trunk.

You will need the VIN number and year to confirm it is a GTO, here is a site that will be helpful and you can also get a PHS report that will tell you how the car left the factory.

Tin Indian Performance GTO VIN Decoding


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Starting in 1966 the GTO became its own model and the model number or series number was posted on the cowl tag. The number varied over the years so knowing the year of GTO is important. Any one can take a true GTO cowl tag and put it on a non GTO body so the cowl tag is not a true way for ID.

Another member on the forum always mentions the Protect-O-plate. This plate tells you some important codes about the birth of the car and it would be a way to tell if it was born a GTO or not. Most cars don't have them anymore though.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Roger that said:


> Starting in 1966 the GTO became its own model and the model number or series number was posted on the cowl tag. The number varied over the years so knowing the year of GTO is important. Any one can take a true GTO cowl tag and put it on a non GTO body so the cowl tag is not a true way for ID.
> 
> Another member on the forum always mentions the Protect-O-plate. This plate tells you some important codes about the birth of the car and it would be a way to tell if it was born a GTO or not. Most cars don't have them anymore though.


 It is hard to fake the factory rivets but it can be done.
The Protect-O- Plate is affixed to the warranty booklet that came with the car, here is a pic of the one that came with my car.


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey Katie i´ve written you a message even.
when i can help you, no it´s no problem.

and we can write in german.


----------



## Katie123 (Dec 21, 2014)

Okay if you can think of anything else that might be important please tell me! Thank y ' all so much for your answers!!!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

katie123, if your serious about buying this gto you drove past you should bring someone that's familiar with muscle cars with you to look at it. so many things to look and check to determine value, condition, and whether you would really want to own it.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Goat Roper said:


> It is hard to fake the factory rivets but it can be done.
> The Protect-O- Plate is affixed to the warranty booklet that came with the car, here is a pic of the one that came with my car.


THIS is very interesting. Mine was delivered 9 days later from Kennedy Pontiac in Riverside. Our cars both came from Fremont, if I recall correctly and are both Silverglaze. They're essentially siblings. Maybe fraternal twins, as mine is a post coupe.

Katie, Post a picture of what you're seeing, when you can and we can answer questions as to year... Good luck in your search. warning though, muscle cars can quickly become an addiction.

Chuck


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Maybe we will see each other at a show or a rod run so our cars can have a family reunion.


I wonder how far apart they were on the line?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

941 E. Street.....there's a 'hole in the wall' type mattress store there now; next door to a thrift store.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Where in SC are you? I live in the Charleston, SC area and would be happy to look at it with or for you if it is in this area.


----------



## PONTIAC CLASS (Feb 4, 2014)

*Norton air force base kid*

Has anything been placed at the former Norton Air Force Base site?
I worked the flight line at night during the Vietnam era.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The Amazon Fulfillment Center is there as well as the Stater Brothers Markets warehouse and a Kohl's warehouse. Pep Boys, Pepsi, Mattel, Medline, Pactiv and Cott, among others, also have centers on the property.


----------



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm no expert, but I can try and help if you're closer to Greenville.


----------



## PONTIAC CLASS (Feb 4, 2014)

HP11 - thanks for your response.


----------

